# Lawn: How to start over?



## X-Runner (Jun 27, 2011)

You want to rip your lawn up because of weeds? Seems overkill to me. Whats to keep them out after you have done all that work and spent all that money?


----------



## CountryCare (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm with xrunner it seems counter productive to rip it all out to deal with weeds. Installing Irrigation has nothing to do with the weed problem really and most decent contractors can install irrigation into existing grass without you hardly knowing they were ever there.

Ripping out the grass and replanting won't solve anything. The weeds will still be present and possibly worse since weeds grow faster then grass they will grow long before the grass seed does causing the same issues as before. Getting a fertilization Tech and irrigation person would be your best bet on how to move forward. 

if you want to try spraying your own lawn look for a spray that removes only broadleaf weeds such as weed & feed.


----------



## A for Effort (Jul 21, 2009)

I should clarify...we are to the point that there is no actual grass left. We have tried spraying and seeding for last two years (since we moved in), but it is still a mess.


----------



## X-Runner (Jun 27, 2011)

A for Effort said:


> I should clarify...we are to the point that there is no actual grass left. We have tried spraying and seeding for last two years (since we moved in), but it is still a mess.


I see. Yea, thats an extreme situation there. It really makes me wonder what is going on cause after 2 years of seeding and trying to get rid of weeds it still is terrible. 

Im not sure what other option you have...


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Is your soil really tough clay, or is the soil over concrete? 

Do you mow short or tall? If you are mowing with your deck at the lowest level, you are decapitating your grass and forcing it to grow leaves instead of sending down deep roots and runners. Most weeds are low and have shallow roots, so if you mow your grass this way you are stressing your lawn in favor of the weeds.

Set your mower deck as high as you can get it, water deep and infrequently, and mow so that you only remove 1/3rd of the grass height. If your can get your grass thick enough it will smother most weeds.

This is a good website with some really basic advice that does work:

http://www.richsoil.com/lawn-care.jsp


----------



## Ross3402 (Aug 18, 2011)

You are aware when you put in a new lawn you will get a massive amount of weeds? And you will still have to do a weed and feed treatment at some point once the lawn comes in and can can handle a treatment. Try this one, use a lawn safe weed killer spray and save yourself about $500 and up. Try spectra weed killer at home depot. It's not the commercial stuff I use but it'll work fine for you.


----------

